# aluminum boat floor



## buzzing byrd (Feb 27, 2008)

I am thinking of adding a floor to my 16' aluminum boat. Looking for any suggestions. Should I put the floor on top of the benches or in the bottom? Also should I use marine grade plywood or regular plywood with several coats of paint to seal it? If anyone has any good ideas or done this before, any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

I would think that running a floor across the seats would make you pretty top-heavy. I would go for a nice floor to take the roundness out of the hull. Are you going to add some seats on top of the benches? Definitely use Marine Grade plywood - it will get wet and you don't want to do this very often. Also, remember that you are creating a bilge so don't create places that will trap water under that floor and make sure to drain it or pump it as needed.

Just my thoughts. 

MC


----------



## 14shadow (Apr 1, 2006)

I doubt if this helps you any but a good idea, none the less. I saw a show a while back where these guys salvaged a boat that had sunk and restored it. They coated the floor with a product similar to rhino lining that z bart sells. This not only deadens the sound but also provides a water proofing to the floor. I am going to do my boat and checked into it. The local auto parts stores sell a kit for around $60.


----------



## quacker835 (Feb 14, 2006)

i have usd the rhino lining in my boat on the side walls and the gunnels. it looks great. We use ours for walleye and duck hunting so needless to say it gets its wear and tear. Were heading into our third season with it and it probally needs repainted


----------



## madcrappiekids (Mar 11, 2006)

I used treated 2x4's to create the ribs under my floor. cut the bevel so it matches the boat and use the square edge to screw the plywood to it. Makes for a nice walking around deck. I set it up in 3 sections between the seats right at the floor fro two reasons - 1 so it's not top heavy and 2 so I could remove them in case of water (or whatever else gets under them)


----------



## River Anglin (Feb 18, 2008)

madcrappiekids said:


> I used treated 2x4's to create the ribs under my floor. cut the bevel so it matches the boat and use the square edge to screw the plywood to it. Makes for a nice walking around deck. I set it up in 3 sections between the seats right at the floor fro two reasons - 1 so it's not top heavy and 2 so I could remove them in case of water (or whatever else gets under them)


Something to consider: Someone told me the chemicals in pressure treated lumber will react with aluminum and create oxidation that could eat holes in the boat over time (just like rust). I can't verify the accuracy of that statement, but I have no reason to doubt it.


----------



## HalfBass (Jan 26, 2006)

14shadow said:


> I doubt if this helps you any but a good idea, none the less. I saw a show a while back where these guys salvaged a boat that had sunk and restored it. They coated the floor with a product similar to rhino lining that z bart sells. This not only deadens the sound but also provides a water proofing to the floor. I am going to do my boat and checked into it. The local auto parts stores sell a kit for around $60.



Man that is a great idea! Now I want to buy an old aluminum boat just so I can restore it like that! A can or two of that liner couldn't add but a few pounds to the overall weight, plus I'll bet is would seal any leaks that tend to pop up on those aluminum boats, plus a non-slip surface. 

The only drawback I can think of is that it is "usually" black, which would get hotter than &*#@ in July. I've never really looked but does it come in colors other than black?


----------



## buzzing byrd (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks for the replys, I am going to put a plan together and see what happens. I like the idea of the ribs and being able to remove the bottom if necessary. I have some 5/4 spanish cedar in the barn, it is supposed to be an excellent outdoor wood so I will use those for the ribs. I have the seats on the benchs now and I will leave them there and put the floor in the bottom.

Thanks again I love the forum. Like and old friend used to tell me, their is no reason in trying to reinvent the wheel.


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Couple thoughts for consideration.

An elevated floor on the bow and stern could create small fishing platforms. If you fish calm water, these can be real nice with a pedestal/chair on them. Can also be top heavy.

My rig has a carpeted floor. This is excellent for panfish/bass fishing. 
Midsummer kick off the shoes and walk around as needed all day. We are real careful with hooks etc. 
Carpet stinks for larger fish because you net them and lay the fish down......carpet gets full of fish stink. If your fishin eyes, northern, muskie, cats a lot....stay away from carpet.

Thats my .02. Good luck with your project


----------



## madcrappiekids (Mar 11, 2006)

River Anglin said:


> Something to consider: Someone told me the chemicals in pressure treated lumber will react with aluminum and create oxidation that could eat holes in the boat over time (just like rust). I can't verify the accuracy of that statement, but I have no reason to doubt it.


Good point RA, I have never heard of it, but have seen some decks and patio sets with some bad oxidation - they were many years old and I figured it was just from the being outside all year??

I guess i never thought about it too much on the boat because I have the spray liner on the bottom of the boat and take out the floor for winter storage -


----------

